# Word for the day:  Purdonium



## Capt Lightning (May 2, 2015)

Purdonium - A wooden or wood & metal (often brass) box with a sloping front used for storing coal.

Named after its 18th. century  originator,  Mr Purdon.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

Well I'll be blowed.. I've always wanted to know if the 'coal box' as we called it  had another name. My granny used to have a brass one like this which sat in her hearth I can see it clearly now as tho' it was yesterday . It was brass and she always kept it polished to a brilliant shine,  but she'd fill it up from the Big coal bunker which was actually in her kitchen can you believe?...and then take the box into the livingroom and place it in the hearth and every now and again a couple of more pieces of coal would be added to the fire  with a long pair of tongs or a little shovel by the person sitting closest . .


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 2, 2015)

My parents didn't have a coal box as such.  However what they did have was a holder for the poker, tongs etc.  made from a WW1 brass shell case  (polished to within an inch of its life).  Probably made by my garandather who was in the 6th Scottish Rifles (the Cameronians).


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

Oops i forgot to add the picture..same as this wooden one but in Brass 

 yes my granny had the poker, brush and shovel holder too...I believe it was called a companion set..same as this...  ( not made from a shell case though) that would probably be worth something at an antique fair today ..


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 2, 2015)

'Trench art' seems to be the term used these days.  We had a companion set just like that, but in chrome.  It lived in the 'parlour' - another word that doesn't get used much.


----------



## Warrigal (May 3, 2015)

Interesting word.


----------

